
HashLink is a virtual machine for Haxe - chii
http://hashlink.haxe.org/
======
nxtrafalgar
Looks like serious attention is finally being paid to Haxe performance:

> Initial benchmark shows that HL/JIT outperforms Adobe AIR and Node/V8 in
> many cases.

I am very interested to see how that stacks up, as well as seeing what sort of
compile times we get.

